# Need help Coding Word Catheter insertion Bartholin Gland ASAP!



## karinbowles (Jun 2, 2016)

Hello,

I have a Medicare patient coming in for I&D of Bartholin gland cyst of left vulva and doc is going to insert a "Word" catheter she will have in place for 4-6 weeks and then will return for removal.

How do I code?  I know the cpt code is 56420 for I&D of Bartholin Gland cyst.  Is insertion of catheter included?  Can you charge for the Word Catheter or supplies?

Thank you!

Karin 
Conroe Ob-Gyn


----------



## jsalzer50 (Jun 4, 2016)

*Here's my best shot*

I'm a coding student, but here is how I would approach this:

I don't think this particular catheter would be inherent in 56420 because it will remain in the patient after the procedure and then be removed later.

I like: 56420 and either 51701 (if it's a non-indwelling catheter) or 51702 (if the Word catheter is equivalent to a temporary indwelling, simple catheter i.e. Foley.) I just discovered a word catheter is a balloon catheter.

Do we add modifier -LT to specify left vulva for 56420?

You would think because it's a Medicare patient, that the HCPCS level II code for the catheter is appropriate, though, unfortunately, I don't have a lot of experience with HCPCS level II yet. I do think this HCPCS code fits the bill: C1727

Hope this helps!

Sincerely, Jacob


----------

